# [SOLVED] Is is possible to make a game on Notepad++



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello,

I want to know if is possible to make a game on Notepad++, and if yes please provide with a link with commands or some tips?:ermm:


----------



## AceInfinity (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Is is possible to make a game on Notepad++*

Just from Notepad++? That would be a scripting language then, unless you have Notepad++ configured to a compiler to compile a collection of files for a compilable programming language.

Your options off the top of my brain:
-Perl (Need ActivePerl though)
-PowerShell (Windows 7, otherwise you'll have to install it yourself)
-Batch


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Is is possible to make a game on Notepad++*

N++ is just a programmers editor. It's like notepad on steroids. It is not a programming language. You need to learn a programming language if you want to make a game.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Is is possible to make a game on Notepad++*

You could write a game with Notepad++, or even Windows Notepad for that matter. You could also write a best selling novel with either. But the editor is just a tool to write text or code. To write a game you need to know a programming language and know it well. Then you need to practice, practice, and still more practice. There are no shortcuts.


----------



## manojob (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Is is possible to make a game on Notepad++*

According to my opinion, It is not possible to make a game on Notepad++.


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Is is possible to make a game on Notepad++*

Okay thank you all, i got Game Maker 8 Pro form YoYoGames, very easy to make a game on that


----------

